
I feel fine: fans of world-ending films 'coping better with pandemic' - MindGods
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jul/01/end-of-the-world-as-we-know-it-fans-of-apocalyptic-films
======
xenonite
The underlying scientific article is linked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721672)

